# telechargement chez apple tres lent ??



## davidcaro2 (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai remarqué que depuis quelques temps les temps de telechargements sur les serveurs apple sont tres long.

Je m'explique,
- je souhaite faire une MAJ via MAJ de logiciel, il m'indique 3h pour les 120mo de la MAJ airport.
-je telecharge un firmware iphone, pareil débit 15ko/s
-je fait les MAJ des applications iphone (ex Navigon 1,7Go) durée toute la nuit.
Tout ça chez Apple.

A coté de ça je fait par exemple la MAJ MS office 2011 (131mo), durée 3 minutes. Pareil pour d'autres.

C'est du coté apple que ça pèche ?? Quelqu'un a constaté le même phénomène  ? Les serveurs Apple saturent ?


----------



## cortex49 (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème que toi il m'a fallu 4 heures pour télécharger la 4.2.1 de l'iPhone. Alors qu'avant je téléchargeais les mise à jours de firmware en 20 minutes.
Et la mise à jour d'iTunes me prend 2 heures.
Si quelqu'un à la solution à ces lenteurs qu'il n'hésite pas à nous faire part de ses informations.


----------



## cameleone (21 Décembre 2010)

Vous êtes chez quel FAI tous les deux ?


----------



## cortex49 (21 Décembre 2010)

Je suis chez orange. C'est peut être la cause car, je sais que sur youtube aux heures de pointes, je suis obliger d'attendre 10 minutes pour charger une vidéo d'une minute.


----------



## davidcaro2 (21 Décembre 2010)

Orange également mais la news de macg a l instant me penser au pb de dns J ai changé récemment pour ceux de Google pour pouvoir utiliser FaceTime. si quelqu un a d' autre dns efficace pour essayer parce que ceux d' orange ne fonctionnent pas chez moi pour facetime


----------



## aatt (15 Mars 2011)

Je suis chez Free - même problème depuis quelques temps.
ce soir, c'est un débit de 22 ko / sec. Soient 3h30 pour charger 274 Mo.

Victime de son succès la pomme ?
Trop d'iTrucs et d'iMachins à updater ? aie aie aie ...


----------



## xao85 (23 Septembre 2012)

Je trouve les serveurs apple très lents depuis hier...? Y en a t'il d'autres qui ont remarqué ça?


----------

